# Comets Beat Sparks



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Houston evened its series with Los Angeles with a 79-74 win last night. I had been wondering about the game since I didn't get to see it. Houston played great, with 5 players in double figures. Swoopes had 21; Think she was happy? Finally, an excellent, gutsy game by the Comets. Now hopefully we will see more "Comets basketball"!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

A shaq-less Sparks, I mean Leslie-less. So it really doesn't mean anything.:no:


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> A shaq-less Sparks, I mean Leslie-less. So it really doesn't mean anything.:no:


Yeah shes like shaq, but shes more like a Shaq KG combination, she is that domianting. Shes the msot domianting pure post player, with an outside shot and penetration abilites. Imagien if we had that in the NBA.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*The Sparks have lost with LL playing so...*

The Sparks have lost with Leslie in the lineup, so your point isn't really valid. Also what about the games in which Swoopes and Thompson haven't played? Do the opposing teams' wins (against the Comets) not matter as well?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

yep, i saw the game. it came on local tv here in houston. It doesn't matter that the sparks didnt have leslie playing. Tina was limping doing the whole game and was nearly in tears. she wasnt 100 percent healthy. cynthia cooper hasn't played all season, so did the sparks beat us because she wasn't playing? Comets won that game fair and square...with or without Leslie. 

Go comets!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Comets won fair and square! I dont care who didnt play. Comets played well and got the W so stop hating on those girls!


----------

